# 2015-2016 NBA Season



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

It is almost here! Basketball fans come out and play!!!


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

I am counting the days!!! Clippers got this!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I don't care that much about LeBron but i do want Kyrie to get a ring.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Leed said:


> I am counting the days!!! Clippers got this!


They definitely have a good squad. Especially with Griffin improving every year. I like them a lot even in the West. Pierce is definitely nothing more than a role player these days, but that is really what the Clippers needed. A guy that can score when called upon and knows what it takes to win.

Not big on Josh Smith though. 



Rauno said:


> I don't care that much about LeBron but i do want Kyrie to get a ring.


Kyrie needs to stay healthy and help his team win. It is clear that they were nowhere near a title without LeBron, but now they have him and Irving can't stay on the court.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Well the Warriors are 10-0.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

God damn Steph Curry is so fun to watch.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Rauno said:


> God damn Steph Curry is so fun to watch.


It's not even funny anymore, some of the threes he hits make you thinking "the fuk are you.... nevermind".

Clippers dissapointing so far, with the upgraded squad they have compared to last year I figured they will be top3. Hopefully they will figure something out by the end of the year.

How do you like my fellow Latvian doing so far, Rauno? :laugh:


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Rauno said:


> God damn Steph Curry is so fun to watch.


Really makes you question the standards in which we value athletes.

In six seasons it's safe to say

- Hall of Famer - check
- MVP - check
- Top 50 of all-time - check 
- Greatest Athlete of today - check

what's left for him...
- best player of his generation
- best player of his position
- Mount Rushmore
- GOAT


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Leed said:


> It's not even funny anymore, some of the threes he hits make you thinking "the fuk are you.... nevermind".
> 
> Clippers dissapointing so far, with the upgraded squad they have compared to last year I figured they will be top3. Hopefully they will figure something out by the end of the year.
> 
> How do you like my fellow Latvian doing so far, Rauno? :laugh:


Porzingis is a boss. At least we Estonians have a stud of an NFL player. 


John8204 said:


> Really makes you question the standards in which we value athletes.
> 
> In six seasons it's safe to say
> 
> ...


All of those future milestones are pretty far fetched but definitely not impossible.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Rauno said:


> All of those future milestones are pretty far fetched but definitely not impossible.


I think the next two are easily in reach. Lebron is sort of the generation between Kobe and Durant/Curry/Rose. And to be the greatest point guard of all-time, you have Isiah Thomas, John Stockton, Magic Johnson, Steve Nash, Gary Payton, Jason Kidd... how many seasons before it becomes Magic vs Curry debate...2?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

John8204 said:


> I think the next two are easily in reach. Lebron is sort of the generation between Kobe and Durant/Curry/Rose. And to be the greatest point guard of all-time, you have Isiah Thomas, John Stockton, Magic Johnson, Steve Nash, Gary Payton, Jason Kidd... how many seasons before it becomes Magic vs Curry debate...2?


Must've been the morning confusion in my last post for thinking he was an SG.  You make a good point.


----------

